# New pup - how to train a 'pointer'?



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Recently adopted a rescue mutt from the Cleveland APL/P.A.W.S. She definitely has some lab in here, and probably some spaniel. Vet thinks that 30 to 35 lbs should be a max.










One thing that caught me by surprise is how she points birds - mostly small birds like robins, sparrows, etc. Not real interested in ducks or geese. She will stop on a walk and point to birds that I don't see until well after she does.

Is there a way to handle a puppy that points? Praise her after she holds the point for a while or when the bird moves? She holds the point for a long time, not normally chasing until I give her a "go get it". I don't hunt, but know a few guys who do hunt upland birds. Would it be worth taking her out on a hunt to see how she handles it? She still doesn't get the 'stay' and 'come' commands yet, so she doesn't leave the leash.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

First see how she handles noise(gunfire) then give it a go worse thing she not a hunter....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

it depends on what you want to do with the pup, moving immediately to gunfire is not a wise choice.

get the pup on some carded quail and/or pigeons, see how high the prey drive is.

also play some hide and seek games with a piece of ham or turkey (dragging it around a room and hiding it and seeing how well the pup uses its nose)

intro to gun comes looooooong after that.

if you dont intend on hunting the pup it may not be worth your time, feel free to give me a ring sometime if your interested in talking more (pm me for number)


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Alot of dogs will play point. Or basically stop on a animal when they are young. When the dog gets older it will stop doing that unless you are really wanting to train for it. This could be an uphill battle for you. Why not just train it to hunt and retrieve as a lab should do?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

also, a spaniel is a flusher  not a pointer  he he


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Be careful about introducing gunfire. Start with a .22, wait till she is interested in a bird. Start 40 ft. away and move closer if she is not upset. Try to indicate to her to associate the gunshot with the fun of chasing the bird. Later use a leash to restrain her to the word 'whoa'. This is just a start but it will be a lot of fun. Good luck!


----------

